# Knobb Creek



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Im thinking about getting a bottle and trying some. Its probably best straight but I was wondering if it was good to mix with anything.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Schecter30 said:


> Im thinking about getting a bottle and trying some. Its probably best straight but I was wondering if it was good to mix with anything.


I like to mix mine with more Knob Creek!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

It is good mixed with Coke. It's like Jim Beam on steroids!!!!:ss Get some..you won't be sorry.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I mix mine with 2 ice cubes.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Only two things appropriate for mixing with whiskey....water and more whiskey!:al


----------



## ggriffi (Mar 17, 2007)

mikey202 said:


> It is good mixed with Coke. It's like Jim Beam on steroids!!!!:ss Get some..you won't be sorry.


:tpd:

gary


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

I am with the earlier posts. I drink it either straight, or with a splash of coke.

Woogie


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Schecter30 said:


> Im thinking about getting a bottle and trying some. Its probably best straight but I was wondering if it was good to mix with anything.


YES it's good either way


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

mINT julep's are great with knob... an old fasion... othen then that... i vouch for the 2 ice cubes 
perfect mix.. Or the Black Tooth GRIN!!!
glass of bourbon with just a Splash of coke \m/,
R.I.P-Dimebag


----------



## freaky cigar guy (Apr 20, 2007)

The Creek is a little sweet (to me). Great flavor....... I like it straight (no ice) on some days...... straight chilled (with ice)......... and some days with a splash of coke with a lime

-FCG


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

A skydiving buddy of mine and I have a bottle of this...we only see each other maybe once or twice a year....and when we do we each have a bit...and then the bottle trades hands....our bottle was bought in 2001...and not half way gone yet....

but to answer your question...I prefer on the rocks during summer...and neat in the winter. both with a good smoke


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

A Knob Creek Manhattan is mighty tasty.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

screwbag said:


> A skydiving buddy of mine and I have a bottle of this...we only see each other maybe once or twice a year....and when we do we each have a bit...and then the bottle trades hands....our bottle was bought in 2001...and not half way gone yet....
> 
> but to answer your question...I prefer on the rocks during summer...and neat in the winter. both with a good smoke


uh.. since 2001... Need help drinking it?
haha seems you guys are having troubles :dr


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

> uh.. since 2001... Need help drinking it?
> haha seems you guys are having troubles


It's OK, it has a nipple on it. :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I love to slob the knob. I drink mine with one ice cube.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I take it straight or with two ice cubes.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

It's not bad mixed with coke, but I prefer it on the rocks.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

On the rocks.



kjjm4 said:


> It's not bad mixed with coke, but I prefer it on the rocks.


Another Mountaineer????


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

one square ice cube, pour, drink, then repeat.

i would suggest Jim if you want to mix.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

BigBasMan said:


> On the rocks.
> 
> Another Mountaineer????


Yeah. I was there from 1999-2005 (finished my BS in '03 and my MS in '05).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I thought the from the thread title that this might be a review to the sequel to "Brokeback Mountain".....

"Ennis, what do you say we 'go fishin' at Knob Creek' this summer"?


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Stop Slobbin the Knob Icehog.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I thought the from the thread title that this might be a review to the sequel to "Brokeback Mountain".....
> 
> "Ennis, what do you say we 'go fishin' at Knob Creek' this summer"?


My question is this....Why do you know the movie soooooooo well, that you can quote it like that? :r Not that there is anything wrong with that..............(sound of crickets chirping):ss


----------



## Satch (Apr 17, 2007)

with an ice cube or two..... Gonna have some tonight!


----------

